# A sensible EOS R review



## sdz (Feb 14, 2019)

Imperfections tolerated, strengths used to good effect


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 14, 2019)

There are tons of them, what specifically were you looking for that you couldn't find?

Check "The Digital Picture" and "DPP" to start, they do a good job of testing various aspects. There are also user reviews on CR, just search.


----------



## sdz (Feb 14, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> There are tons of them, what specifically were you looking for that you couldn't find?
> 
> Check "The Digital Picture" and "DPP" to start, they do a good job of testing various aspects. There are also user reviews on CR, just search.



I liked this one. So, I brought it here to share with those who were interested. I didn't claim that the review made unique and previously unknown statements about the R.


----------



## ykn123 (Feb 14, 2019)

- like this one too


----------



## sdz (Feb 15, 2019)

ykn123 said:


> - like this one too



I do not recall any reviewer who believed the touch bar was worth the space it takes or the joystick it replaced.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 15, 2019)

sdz said:


> I liked this one. So, I brought it here to share with those who were interested. I didn't claim that the review made unique and previously unknown statements about the R.


I did not realize that was a link, anyone can make red text.


----------

